# XML Datasource in iReport



## Nilx (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gernen eine XML als Datasource für iReport nutzen. Leider bekomme ich das überhaupt nicht hin. Arbeiten mit einer Datenbank ist kein Problem. Aber an XML scheiter ich. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

gruß
nilx


----------



## ATha1 (31. Juli 2007)

Schau mal auf folgenden Link:

http://ireport.sourceforge.net/manual0.2.0.html

Dort gibt es ein Kapitel zu XML Datasource und vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

LG
ATha1


----------

